# Rahmenbrüche Corratec AirTech



## zastafari (6. August 2005)

Mir ist heute so richtig die Galle hochgekommen. Ich will hier nicht polemisieren, aber heute ist nem Bekannten das Rad untern Hintern weggebrochen (AT 4).
Im meinem Umfeld sind mittlerweile ca. 80% aller AT-Rahmen gerissen und getauscht. Ich selber bin 1 1/2 Jahre nen AT 2 gefahren, war bezüglich Gewicht, Fahrverhalten und Dynamik lecker zufrieden, bis - der Rahmen riß (Übergang Unterrohr/Sattelrohrstreben) !!!   Das Schadensbild hab ich mehr als einmal gesehen, dann ne abgerissene Schwinge, vor kurzem Oberrohr ganz sauber und gerade vom Gusset durchgerissen....sagt mal spinn ich...  
Liegt das am Klima in unserer Region??? Sind das seltsame, mysterische Zufälle ?? Hab ich ne Verschwörungsvision ???
...oder hat Corratec ein schwerwiegendes Qualitätsproblem? 
Warum läuft dies durch mehrere Baujahre, warum gibt's keine Informationen bzw. ne Rückrufaktion...
Bild ich mir das nun ein oder gibt es anderswo ähnliche Probleme....auch in der Menge, denn klar, nen Rahmen kann immer mal reißen und so! Aber die Story macht mich langsam stutzig...
Wäre schön, von Euch was zu hören, positives wie negatives....


----------



## alöx (6. August 2005)

Kann mich dir nur anschließen. Bei uns war es ein AirTech 2. Bei diesem Exemplar sind die Dämpferaufnahmen am "sitzrohr" eingerissen. Wurde aber sofort und ohne Diskussion ein neueres Modell geschickt.

Der geht jetzt zu Ebay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (6. August 2005)

Hab ich ganz vergessen. Die waren bei zwei Modellen zudem ebenfalls gerissen..


----------



## swiss (6. August 2005)

Vor allem solltet ihr auch die *Corratec Kurbeln auf Haarrisse überprüfen.*


----------



## Bergbüffel (6. August 2005)

Meine Erfahrungen: positiv.
Ich fahre ein 2003er Airtech 4 und habe trotz meines zu hohen Gewichts keine Probleme. Ich halte mein AT4 für äußerst stabil.

Viel Erfolg beim Reklamieren.


----------



## waxa (7. August 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Der geht jetzt zu Ebay.




Na toll, hab gerade einen AT dort gekauft...Bj 05 - mal sehen wie lang es hält.

@zastafari

um wieviel Fälle handelt es sich denn bei euch ? 

Gruß steve


----------



## zastafari (7. August 2005)

waxa schrieb:
			
		

> um wieviel Fälle handelt es sich denn bei euch ?



Na, fünf waren es auf jeden Fall - ausschließlich AT's, nen Hardtail kommt auch noch hinzu....

Mit den Kurbel hatte ich noch kein Problen, wohl aber mit den High-End-CC-Laufrädern, zweifach i-gelagert....die Lager zerbröseln schneller, als wie man die tauschen kann...die Kugeln knacken einfach mittig entzwei


----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2005)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Na, fünf waren es auf jeden Fall - ausschließlich AT's, nen Hardtail kommt auch noch hinzu....
> 
> Mit den Kurbel hatte ich noch kein Problen, wohl aber mit den High-End-CC-Laufrädern, zweifach i-gelagert....die Lager zerbröseln schneller, als wie man die tauschen kann...die Kugeln knacken einfach mittig entzwei



Ist die hintere Nabe wirklich nur 2-fach Industriegelagert?Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.Hatte damals mit der IKO Carbonnabe heftige Probleme.Scheinen nichts dazugelernt zu haben


----------



## Silberrücken (8. August 2005)

Habe mir letztes Jahr ein Airtech zugelegt. Modell weiss ich nicht mehr; war das für 3, 6 Mille. Das Blaue- das man mit dem Fingernagel zerkratzen bzw. gravieren kann. Was da alles nach kurzer Zeit defekt war- das glaubt kein Mensch! Kurbel bzw. Blätter mehrfach, total krumm. Musste eine XT verbauen. Dann war Ruhe.  Achsen bzw. Nabenbruch, Laufräder verzogen und krumm. Speichen locker, Hinterbau wiederholt ausgeschlagen. Von wegen der steiffste am Markt..... Es wurde zwar alles kostenlos erneuert bzw.repariert (auch die XT Kurbel haben sie gelöhnt- weil ihre eigene mich nicht aushält!)Aber was nutzt es, ich will fahren und das bike soll halten. Nach einem halben Jahr habe ich das Rad zurückgegeben. So ein Dreck für 3, 6 dürfte wohl so ziemlich einmalig sein. Da passt m. E. fast gar nichts zusammen. Für kräftige Biker mit deutlich über 500 W Trittleistung ist das bike nicht gemacht!!! Da habe ich wohl Glück gehabt, dass mir der Rahmen  nicht unterm Arsch wegge-brochen ist. Ich hatte schon mal 76 km/h auf Schotter im downhill auf dem Zähler. Wenn da...... Gar nicht auszudenken. Ich hasse Corratech!!!!!


----------



## Silberrücken (8. August 2005)

Chris Chance schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die hintere Nabe wirklich nur 2-fach Industriegelagert?Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.Hatte damals mit der IKO Carbonnabe heftige Probleme.Scheinen nichts dazugelernt zu haben


Dreck das Ganze, Mist, Schrott. Vergiss es!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (9. August 2005)

corratechhasser schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Ich hasse Corratech!!!!!



Dann kauf was anderes und gut ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (9. August 2005)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kauf was anderes und gut ist...


.....ich muss eventuelle, potentielle Interessenten des Modells warnen. Das ist meine Bürgerpflicht! Hab doch schon was anderes; aus Stahl- hart und stabil und trotzdem leicht genug. Und dut ist. Ich hasse Corratech!!!!!


----------



## alöx (9. August 2005)

corratechhasser schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen  nicht unterm Arsch wegge-brochen ist. Ich hatte schon mal 76 km/h auf Schotter im downhill auf dem Zähler. Wenn da...... Gar nicht auszudenken



Oh ja das hat ich auch, auch so ziemlich die gleiche Geschwindigkeit. Bin heilfroh das nie was passiert ist. Ich mein so schlimm ist Corratec trotzdem nicht wie hier einige tun. Find ich dann schon ein wenig übertrieben so ein Hass hier verbreiten zu wollen.


----------



## Silberrücken (9. August 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ja das hat ich auch, auch so ziemlich die gleiche Geschwindigkeit. Bin heilfroh das nie was passiert ist. Ich mein so schlimm ist Corratec trotzdem nicht wie hier einige tun. Find ich dann schon ein wenig übertrieben so ein Hass hier verbreiten zu wollen.


Ist doch noch Jux. Merkst Du das denn nicht? I. Ü.: Hass gegen Sachen darf man schon hegen und auch weitertragen, denke ich. Trotzdem find ich das AT von Corratech einfach grosse Kacke! Hier bin ich nun mal Dogmatiker.


----------



## alöx (9. August 2005)

Dennoch find ich bis zum Zeitpunkt des Rahmenbruches war es ein schickes Radel bisschen sehr bunt aber Fahreigenschaften waren echt OK. Gut in der Preiskategorie erwartet man mehr haltbarkeit aber das ist bei mir egal weil ich bis jetzt jedes Jahr einen Rahmen kleinbekommen habe. Sogar einen 700Euro Hardtailrahmen innerhalb von 5 Monaten. Naja Diskussion zwecklos du hast dein Hass ich bin nur unzufrieden.


----------



## Emmentaler (9. August 2005)

Ich hatte zwar kein AT aber nen Corratec Fat Tire-Freerider. Baujahr war (beim ersten...) 2001 und beim zweiten 2002. Beide hatten an den Schweissnähten der Dämpferaufnahme Risse und mussten ausgetauscht werden. Nach diesen Erfahrungen mache ich einen groooossen Bogen um Corratec Bikes.


----------



## Silberrücken (9. August 2005)

Emmentaler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte zwar kein AT aber nen Corratec Fat Tire-Freerider. Baujahr war (beim ersten...) 2001 und beim zweiten 2002. Beide hatten an den Schweissnähten der Dämpferaufnahme Risse und mussten ausgetauscht werden. Nach diesen Erfahrungen mache ich einen groooossen Bogen um Corratec Bikes.


Du bist gescheit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (9. August 2005)

Na, woll'n wir mal nicht unnötig dicke Luft machen.. 

Aber das angehängte Bild is schon der Hammer. Und dabei ist 
der noch nicht mal im Gelände gefahren, sondern nur Feldwege 
und Straße....


----------



## Silberrücken (9. August 2005)

welches bike zeigt das Bild?


----------



## zastafari (10. August 2005)

AirTech 4, Bj. '03...ca. 4500km auf dem Tacho...wie gesagt, nur Feldwege und Straße


----------



## Silberrücken (10. August 2005)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> AirTech 4, Bj. '03...ca. 4500km auf dem Tacho...wie gesagt, nur Feldwege und Straße


Hast Du das bike auch im Winter gefahren und wieviel wiegst Du? Hat IKO Dir einen Ersatzrahmen gestellt? Das wäre doch wohl das Mindeste!!!


----------



## zastafari (10. August 2005)

Ähmm, ich sagte ja schon, das ist nicht meins. Ich hatte auch eines(Bj. 02), da ist am Gusset der Sattelrohraufnahme entlang der Schweissnäthe das Unterrohr ringsum eingerissen....
Das hier ist nem Bekannten auf ner Langstreckentour am Samstag widerfahren...mit nun unfreiwilligem Hotelaufenthalt, bis der Ersatzrahmen eintrifft....hat er Zeit seine Prellungen und Wunden vom Sturz heilen zu lassen...


----------



## Silberrücken (10. August 2005)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Ähmm, ich sagte ja schon, das ist nicht meins. Ich hatte auch eines(Bj. 02), da ist am Gusset der Sattelrohraufnahme entlang der Schweissnäthe das Unterrohr ringsum eingerissen....
> Das hier ist nem Bekannten auf ner Langstreckentour am Samstag widerfahren...mit nun unfreiwilligem Hotelaufenthalt, bis der Ersatzrahmen eintrifft....hat er Zeit seine Prellungen und Wunden vom Sturz heilen zu lassen...


Ih habe die story nicht von Beginn verfolgt, tschuldige.  Wurde aber, als Ex-Opfer der Marke und namentlich eines airtech Bj. 04, reflashartig wachgerüttelt. Richte Deinem Bekannten (unbekannterweise) Beste Genesungswünsche aus! Braucht er einen Anwalt für eine Produkthaftungs-klage mit Zulassung beim Obersten Bayerischen Gericht? Ich hasse Corratech!!!


----------



## Bergbüffel (10. August 2005)

corratechhasser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hasse Corratech!!!


Eintöniges und andauerndes Plärren der gleichen Phrasen nützt nichts und bringt nichts.

Fakten zählen und die hat zastafari anschaulich rübergebracht.
Und wenn dann der Hersteller Ersatz liefert ist alles wieder gut.
Prozentual zu den verkauften Airtechs dürften die Rahmenbrüche kaum auffallen.

Übrigens: es sind bestimmt mehr zufriedene Airtech-Biker unterwegs, leider nicht in diesem Thread.

In diesem Sinne, allzeit gute Fahrt
Bergbüffel


----------



## Silberrücken (10. August 2005)

Bergbüffel schrieb:
			
		

> Eintöniges und andauerndes Plärren der gleichen Phrasen nützt nichts und bringt nichts.
> 
> Fakten zählen und die hat zastafari anschaulich rübergebracht.
> Und wenn dann der Hersteller Ersatz liefert ist alles wieder gut.
> ...


Danke für Deine Wünsche. Ich weiss, dass ich zur Zeit ein bisschen frech unterwegs bin, was das air tech von IKO betrifft. Aber- es ist ja auch nicht bloss der Rahmen, der nicht hält! Auch die Kurbel, die Laufräder und der Hinterbau sowie die Naben / Spanner halten Dich nicht, wenn Du ein starker biker bist. Du trittst dann alles zu Glump. So einfach ist das, und das muss doch gesagt werden, damit die keine weiteren air tech-Modelle mehr an schwere oder kräftige biker verkaufen. Ist doch nicht in Ordnung so was. I. Ü. sollten alle Hersteller so ehrlich sein, und unmisverständliche Angaben zum Maximalgewicht des bikers auf das Gerät kleben, wenn es sich um ein 
Komplett-bike handelt. Ich glaube, das hab ich in CA schon vor Jahren gesehen.


----------



## zastafari (10. August 2005)

Bergbüffel schrieb:
			
		

> Prozentual zu den verkauften Airtechs dürften die Rahmenbrüche kaum auffallen.



...und genau da hab ich meine Zweifel. Ich würd ja gern mal wissen, wie viele AT Corratec im Jahr liefert (Arrow hat den Rahmen ja recht bald wieder fallen gelassen,oder weiß da jemand mehr?).


----------



## waxa (10. August 2005)

corratechhasser schrieb:
			
		

> ... Für kräftige Biker mit deutlich über 500 W Trittleistung... Ich hatte schon mal 76 km/h auf Schotter im downhill auf dem Zähler. Wenn da...... Gar nicht auszudenken. Ich hasse Corratech!!!!!




Na klar ist ja auch der gedachte Einsatzzweck des Bikes, 90 Kilo Fahrergewicht und Downhill   

Meins ist fertig (Airtech 05 Twister Rahmen, Custom-Aufbau ) mal schauen wie lange es sich fährt.   Die Fahreigenschaften mit O2 RL Dämpfer und einer Rond/Magura O24U sind jedenfalls traumhaft.

Mein altes Corratec (übrigens ohne h am Ende) Free Ride STX-RC hat 8 Jahre und 30 000 km auf dem Buckel und fährt immernoch. Allerdings hab ich einen kleinen Riss an der Verbindung Sitz/Oberrohr. Macht sich beim fahren nicht bemerkbar und könnte auch nur der Lack dein.  Aber sonst nie Defekte. Und es wurde ganz schön rangenommen. 

Gruß Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergbüffel (11. August 2005)

corratechhasser schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber- es ist ja auch nicht bloss der Rahmen, der nicht hält! Auch die Kurbel, die Laufräder und der Hinterbau sowie die Naben / Spanner halten Dich nicht, wenn Du ein starker biker bist. Du trittst dann alles zu Glump.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, bereits nach kurzer Zeit habe ich mir einen stabilen Laufradsatz gegönnt. Alles andere hält und funktioniert einwandfrei.



			
				corratechhasser schrieb:
			
		

> ... So einfach ist das, und das muss doch gesagt werden, damit die keine weiteren air tech-Modelle mehr an schwere oder kräftige biker verkaufen.


Wenn du meine Gewichtsklasse kennen würdest, dann ...
[Erklärmodus an] daher kommt auch der "Bergbüffel" [/Erklärmodus aus]
Irgendwann muss man ja mal anfangen zu biken, sonst wird es nichts mehr mit der "Traumfigur".   

Der Händler meinte damals nur: "Der Rahmen wirds aushalten, der Rest aber nicht." Heute ist er sprachlos, wenn ich vorbeischaue und alles läuft.   

In diesem Sinne, gute Fahrt.
Bergbüffel *derseinairtechundsichselbstgernebergaufquält*


----------



## Silberrücken (11. August 2005)

Bergbüffel schrieb:
			
		

> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, bereits nach kurzer Zeit habe ich mir einen stabilen Laufradsatz gegönnt. Alles andere hält und funktioniert einwandfrei.
> 
> 
> Wenn du meine Gewichtsklasse kennen würdest, dann ...
> ...


Erstaunlich. Was wiegst Du denn, wo fährst Du denn (Alpenabfahrten auf verblockten trails mit kinderkopfgrossen Kieselsteinen dabei etc.) und vor allem, wieviel KW bringst Du auf die Kurbel. Die Serienkurbel und Blätter halten doch nichts aus!


----------



## Bergbüffel (11. August 2005)

@c...hasser
Da staunt der Fachmann und der Laie wundert sich. In der 0,1t Klasse würde ich eine Toppposition einnehmen.   
Ich fahre eigentlich alles, vorzugsweise feste Wege und Pfade. In unserer Gegend gibt es kaum Schotterwege. Aber auch eine Alpentour - ja auch in xxxxl möglich - hat mein Bike ausgehalten.
Wieviel KW ich da auf die Kurbel bringe ist mir nicht bekannt, aber einige Km im Wiegetritt haben die schon ausgehalten.

Im Gegensatz dazu ist es für mich schwieriger, passende Bikeklamotten zu bekommen.

In diesem Sinne, biken rules!
Bergbüffel *derbergabimmerderschnellsteist*


----------



## Firefighter-MTK (20. Januar 2006)

Hallo an alle Corratec Pechvögel,
Hier mein Leidensweg, Im Januar 04 habe ich ein 3 Mon. altes Glacier gekauft. Rahmenbruch 6 Mon. später am Oberrohr zur Sattelstütze. Rahmen wurde anstandslos ersetzt. Nach drei Monaten gleiche Stelle gleicher Bruch,Rahmen wurde durch den neun 05er ersetzt. 3 weitere Monate später einseitige Abnutzung am Dämpferelement. Dazu kam dann noch ein Bruch des Hinterades auf der Felgeninnenseite.Nach Prüfung durch das Haus Corratec, verweigerte ich den Ersatzrahmen aus der Glacier Serie. Ich bekam im Okt. 05 den Aktuellen 06 XR Rahmen, jetzt das gleiche Problem wieder. Jetzt ist das ganze Bike zur Überprüfung bei Corratec.Mal sehen was passiert.
Gestern habe ich erfahren das einem Bekannten die Schwinge gerissen ist, hat aber auch mittlerweile einen neuen Rahmen bekommen, und heute morgen habe ich bei einem Bekannten  einen Rahmenbruch am Modell XR 05 festgestellt.  rechte Sattelstütze Dämpferaufnahme , der war auch sehr begeistert davon. HALLLLLOOOOOO Corratec, wacht endlich mal auf, oder muß erst jemand zu schaden kommen.


----------



## Mukay (21. Januar 2006)

Vorgestern kam ein Kunde zu uns mit einem Airtech Glacier von 2004, Riss an der Schweißnaht am Schwingelnlager. Mal sehn was da sich der Corratec Vertreter wieder einfallen lässt  "Öhhm ja wier haben auch gute Rennräder so in der Art wird er wieder kommen wiegt nur 6.9kg" 

PS mein beileid an alle, hätte mir fast auch son ding gekauft, bin dann doch bei den richtigen gelandet.

Grütze Mukay


----------



## Firefighter-MTK (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo, ein weiterer Beitrag von mir zum Artikel 31 in diesem Forum.Nach diesen aufgetretenen Mängeln wie beschrieben, hat sich Corratec wiederum bereit erklärt den Rahmen von mir und meinem Bekannten auszutauschen. Es soll der aktuelle 06er XP aus der X-Force Reihe werden. Na mal schauen wie es diesmal funktioniert. http://www.corratec.de


----------



## zastafari (26. Januar 2006)

Ach, die X-Force-Reihe hat auch derart massive Probleme...??? So langsam werd ich echt sprachlos! Setz doch bitte mal Bilder hierein, falls Du welche hast...
Ich versteh das nicht, daß muß denen doch allmählich bewußt werden...die bringen doch anscheinend mutwillig mangelhafte Ware in den Umlauf, trotz der Gefahr, daß sich jemand verletzt...ist das nicht sogar strafbar????


----------



## Mischiman (26. Januar 2006)

Ich fahre immer noch mein gutes altes JimBow und bin super zufrieden damit. Siehe Foto Gallerie.

Allerdings ist/war alles andere bis auf den Rahmen völlig *******. Die Schaltung hat sich stets selbst verstellt, die Kurbeln machten den Eindruck, sie quietschen gleich ab, mit Gabel/Lenker (BullBar-Patent) "schwamm" ich richtig schön, die "Diamond Grip" und "irgendwas_anderes_grip" machten in den Kurven Angst, mittlerweile habe ich beim Rollenfahren das Gefühl, dass das Sattelrohr weich wird.

Hmmh, sonst waren nur die Aufnahmen von den V-Brakes vorne mit der Zeit verbogen. Auf den Rahmen schwöre ich und ich hatte bei 70km/h DH nie Angst (mach ich aber nicht mehr).

Die BowRahmen sind jetzt aus Alu, das ist schade, aber was mich mehr stört ist IKO, der Service ist m.M. nach schlecht, aber vieleicht nur m.M. Ich habe gestern noch mit dem Corratec-Händler gesprochen, ich verstehe nicht, warum er nur sowas handelt, naja, dann muss man halt auf die anderen ausweichen.

Der Revolution Rahmen ist sicher auch fein, aber naja, Carbon wäre für mich nur 2. Wahl, ich mag Stahl (und kein Titan).

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (26. Januar 2006)

Also ich hab jetzt zwar kein Air Tech aber ich hab meiner Freundin letzten Sommer son Corratec Trekking Rad gekauft. Das war von 999 auf 499 Euro runtergesetzt. Aber so im Nachhinein bereue ich es total, dass wir diese Rad gekauft haben. Erstens war die Beratung im IKU eigentlich ziemlich schlecht und dann ist das Rad auch eigentlich nicht mehr als 200 Euro wert. Gut, ich bin selber Schuld dass wir das gekauft haben aber in Zukunft werd ich von Corratec auch nichts mehr kaufen. Die haben für das was man bekommt eindeutig zu hohe Preise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firefighter-MTK (28. Januar 2006)

Ja,  wie gesagt bei meinem 3 Monate altem 06er XP nutzte sich der Stoßdämpferstempel einseitig mit Riefenbildung ab. Das gleiche hatte ich zuvor bei meinem 05er Glacier, das leider auch nur 3 Monate alt wurde, da aber noch ohne Riss.Da sagte man mir : Es könnte vielleicht der Rahmen schief sein. Dieser wurde  ja dann auch nach weigerung wieder ein Glacier zunehmen in den 06er XR getauscht. Nur der hat das gleiche Problem. Auch wieder krum ? kann doch nicht sein oder.Nach aktueller Ausage von Corratec wird er wieder getauscht. Jetzt soll's ein 06er  X- Force XP werden.
Schau mer mal ob es diesmal besser wird. Was ich nicht verstehe warum sich diese Probleme nicht beheben lassen ? Es kann ja nicht die Philosophie von Corratec sein, solche Mißstände ständig hinzunehmen.Ich habe mir mittlerweile noch Corratec Rahmen X- Vert Aggresive BJ. 05  ( vielleicht ein Fehler ) zugelegt und werde mir diesen über den Sommer hin aufbauen. 
Vielleicht funktioniert dieser ja. Die Bilder folgen in Kürze.


----------



## Firefighter-MTK (29. Januar 2006)

Die Bilder meiner gestorbenen Corratec Bikes sind eingestellt.


----------



## Firefighter-MTK (15. März 2006)

Hallo, mein Bike XR 06 wurde bei Corratec repariert, es wurde der defekte Dämpfer getauscht und besonders darauf geachtet das die Flucht der Aufnahmen korrekt ist. Alles bestens !!!!!! bis jetzt.
Übrigens hat das Twister 05 von meinem Sohn das gleiche Problem mit der Flucht des Dämpfers.
Es gibt da aber einen neuen Rahmen  ( Pure 06 ).


----------



## iglg (15. März 2006)

Airtech 2 Modell 2002.

4 - 5 Marathons im Jahr, 2 x Alpencross, davon einmal mit vollem Gepäck.

Rahmen-Schäden und -Probleme : Keine.

Unbefriedigend ist nur die Schaltperformance. Ansonsten ist das Bike ok.

Vielleicht sollte man bei Kauf und Nutzung eines Bikes auch mal sehen, wofür es designed ist ?

Gewicht des Rahmen und der Komponenten weisen das Rad doch wohl für den CC und Marathoneinsatz aus. Das Gewicht kommt ja nicht von ungefähr, oder ? Da setzt man halt dünne, ohne viel Sicherheitsfaktoren gerechnete Rohre ein. Und die Magura Martha, die an dem Bike verbaut ist, gilt ja auch zu Recht als CC- und Rennbremse für leichtere Fahrer.

Wenn jemand mit 100 kg Gewicht so ein Bike kauft, und damit dann auch noch ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste härteste Trails in Downhill-Manier fährt, muss der sich doch auch fragen lassen, ob er was von Bike-Technik versteht, oder ?

Ich glaube nicht, dass die beschriebenen Probleme nur an Corratec liegen. Vielleicht war der eine oder andere falsch beraten ?


----------



## waxa (16. März 2006)

iglg schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man bei Kauf und Nutzung eines Bikes auch mal sehen, wofür es designed ist ?
> 
> Gewicht des Rahmen und der Komponenten weisen das Rad doch wohl für den CC und Marathoneinsatz aus. Das Gewicht kommt ja nicht von ungefähr, oder ? Da setzt man halt dünne, ohne viel Sicherheitsfaktoren gerechnete Rohre ein. Und die Magura Martha, die an dem Bike verbaut ist, gilt ja auch zu Recht als CC- und Rennbremse für leichtere Fahrer.
> 
> ...



 Da kann man dem Mann nur Recht geben. Für mich hört sich das bei den meisten auch so an als hätten sie den falsche Einsatzzweck für das Rad. (nicht alle !) 

Ich fahr selbst ein Airtech 05 und bin hoch zufrieden damit.


----------



## Firefighter-MTK (16. März 2006)

Hallo, schaut euch mal den Versatz des Dämpers bei dem neuen 05er Twister an !!!  ( Bilder ) Das gleiche hatte ich auch beim Glacier 05.
Dann schaut mal bei euren Bikes nach. Damit bin ich nicht der einzige.
Was den Einsatzzweck angeht bin ich mit XR 06 ja sehr gut beraten worden.
Ich gebe ja zu das ich 98 kg habe, aber ich bin Normalfahrer, 42 Jahre und fahre erst seit 2004 MTB.Geschaft habe ich 6000 km in 2005 mit 44000 hm. Das ganze auf normalen Waldwegen und wenn Trails dann Bergauf.Mein erster Marathon war 2005.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxa (20. März 2006)

@Firefighter-MTK

Mmhh, okay so ein großer Versatz dürfte natürlich nicht sein. 
Da wurde offentsichtlich geschlamp bei der Montage. 
Ich hab übrigens bei meinem Twister 05 mal nachgeschaut - alles bestens.
Das merkwürdige an meinem Rahmen ist allerdings was anderes. Ich habe den Twisterrahmen über Ebay einzeln gekauft (Corratec verkauft ja eigentlich keine einzelnen Rahmen) und da steckte der Dämpfer vom Glacier drinn (der mit Lockout) und das zweite, der Rahmen besitzt überhaupt keine Rahmennummer   auch bei der gründlichsten Untersuchung findet man keine Spuren das diese jemand beseitigt hat bzw. das jemals eine vorhanden war. Sehr merkwürdig. Ist auch nichts nachlackiert oder so.


----------



## alphatester (20. März 2006)

waxa schrieb:
			
		

> @Firefighter-MTK
> 
> Mmhh, okay so ein großer Versatz dürfte natürlich nicht sein.
> Da wurde offentsichtlich geschlamp bei der Montage.
> ...



Im schlechtesten Fall hast du bei eb... Ausschussware gekauft, die aus diesem Grund auch keine Nummer abbgekommen hat... Schlecht für die Garantieabwicklung...


----------



## waxa (20. März 2006)

saschaweber schrieb:
			
		

> Im schlechtesten Fall hast du bei eb... Ausschussware gekauft, die aus diesem Grund auch keine Nummer abbgekommen hat... Schlecht für die Garantieabwicklung...



Halt ich für unwahrscheinlich da ja ein besserer Dämpfer eingebaut war wie reingehört. Aber kann natürlich möglich sein, nicht ausgeschlossen bei Ebucht.

Auserdem, wird die Nummer nicht vor dem lackieren eingebracht ??  Warum sollte ich dann ein Ausschussteil noch fertigproduzieren ?

Mal schauen, bis jetzt hat er sich gut geschlagen, sollte es ausfälle geben werd ich das melden.
Hoffe nicht !


----------



## Firefighter-MTK (23. März 2006)

waxa schrieb:
			
		

> @Firefighter-MTK
> 
> Mmhh, okay so ein großer Versatz dürfte natürlich nicht sein.
> Da wurde offentsichtlich geschlamp bei der Montage.
> ...


Da das Twister hat ab Werk kein LO Dämpfer, wenn einer drin ist sei glücklich.
Das Pure 06 der Twister Nachfolger hat ab Werk einen LO Dämfer. DAs mit der Rahmen NR.: ???  sollte eigentlich auf dem Tretlagergehäuse stehen.
Gruß


----------



## alphatester (23. März 2006)

ich denke scon das die nummer vor dem lackieren eingeschlagen wird. aber solang er nicht kaputt geht


----------



## Front-impuls (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo Corratec Fahrer,ich fahre ein Corratec Airtech Worldcup mod 2005.zum glück ohne Rahmenbruch,aber viele probleme mit der schaltung,(Kette Rutscht durch), es wurde vom Händler die Kette, die Kassette,Schaltzüge kpl. und freilauf:was haltet ihr davon.


----------



## Bergbüffel (12. Juni 2006)

@Front-Impuls
Ursache könnten sein:
- Spiel im Schwingenlager
- Dämpfer defekt


Zur Zeit sind bei meinem Corratec die Schwingenlager defekt. Sind das Industrielager? Wer vertreibt sowas?


----------



## zastafari (12. Juni 2006)

Front-impuls schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Corratec Fahrer,ich fahre ein Corratec Airtech Worldcup mod 2005.zum glück ohne Rahmenbruch,aber viele probleme mit der schaltung,(Kette Rutscht durch), es wurde vom Händler die Kette, die Kassette,Schaltzüge kpl. und freilauf:was haltet ihr davon.



Zu hohe Reibung in den Zügen unter dem Tretlager sorgt für Fehlschaltungen...Neue Züge (Nokon) verbauen und das Problem ist weg...


----------



## Bergbüffel (19. Juni 2006)

Bergbüffel... schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit sind bei meinem Corratec die Schwingenlager defekt. Sind das Industrielager? Wer vertreibt sowas?


Die Industrielager haben die Bezeichnung 6001 RS und sind überall zu bekommen. Der Austausch ist simpel und die neue Fahrfreude riesig.


----------



## Dunkeltourer (24. Januar 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Kann mich dir nur anschließen. Bei uns war es ein AirTech 2. Bei diesem Exemplar sind die Dämpferaufnahmen am "sitzrohr" eingerissen.



Wo genau sind die Dämpferaufnahmen eingerissen - hinten waagerecht oder woanders?
Kann evtl. sonst noch wer genaue Angaben, oder gar Fotos, zu *dieser* Sorte Bruch liefern?  
Interessiert mich, weil ich grade als Sachverständiger ein Gutachten zur Versagensursache produzieren soll.  Technisch gar nicht uninteressant ...

Rainer "heute abend wohl wieder kein Schnee im Taunus"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (24. Januar 2007)

...meistens reißen sie um das Gusset auf dem Unterrohr ein, wo das zweigeteilte Sattelrohr zusammenläuft. Ursache hierfür wohl das kleine Rahmendreieck und der lange Hebel der Sattelstütze. 
Bei den älteren Modellen schlägt auch die Dämpferaufnahme aus und reißt...

Die anderen Schadensbilder sind eher allgemeintypisch für Alurahmen...

Edit: Gutachten für einen Kunden oder für Corratec(zur Überarbeitung des Rahmens)????


----------



## Dunkeltourer (26. Januar 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...meistens reißen sie um das Gusset auf dem Unterrohr ein, wo das zweigeteilte Sattelrohr zusammenläuft. Ursache hierfür wohl das kleine Rahmendreieck und der lange Hebel der Sattelstütze.
> Bei den älteren Modellen schlägt auch die Dämpferaufnahme aus und reißt...



Die ist hier spielfrei - aber trotzdem nach einem Sommer (ist schon ein Ersatzrahmen) gerissen.



> Edit: Gutachten für einen Kunden oder für Corratec(zur Überarbeitung des Rahmens)????



Weder noch.  Insofern muss ich wortkarger sein als ich gern wäre   Allgemein: Vereidigte Sachverständige kann jeder mieten - z.B. auch Händler, Versicherungen, Gerichte ...

Rainer


----------



## zastafari (26. Januar 2007)

...also ist da nur die Dämpferaufnahme nach hinten waagerecht eingerissen ? 

Müßte ich auch noch nen Bild von haben...wenn ich's finde, stell ich's rein...


----------



## Dunkeltourer (26. Januar 2007)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...also ist da nur die Dämpferaufnahme nach hinten waagerecht eingerissen ?
> 
> Müßte ich auch noch nen Bild von haben...wenn ich's finde, stell ich's rein...



Erstens: ja.
Zweitens: ja, bitte, so Wühlen erfolgreich.

TIA, Rainer


----------



## Firefighter-MTK (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen, es ging wieder weiter! Vor 2 Wochen verweigerte der Dämpfer, ein X Fusion O2 RL in meinem X-Force XR den Dienst. Er wurde eingeschickt und ein niegel nagel neuer Dämpfer kam zurück. Da er noch Garantie hatte wurden 95,00 Euro fällig???????.Naja etwas verlust hat man immer. Corratec hat ihn jetzt auch. Mich als Kunde der 3 Räder hatte !!! Habe den Rahmen zerlegt und mir ein Hardtail aufgebaut. Keines der Räder die ich hatte ist länger als 1 Jahr ohne Mängel gelaufen. Irgendwann hat man halt keine Lust mehr.Das ist jetzt mein Letzter Beitrag in Bezug auf Corratec.
Werde es aber weiter verfolgen. Gruß an alle die hier schreiben.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Januar 2007)

selbst schuld wenn irh sowas kauft


----------



## Corratec-Biker (13. März 2007)

Ich habe mir das Corratec X-Force XR 06 gekauft und ich kann euch eins sagen, ich bin hoch zufrieden. !!!


----------



## Firefighter-MTK (14. März 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,zugegeben, es ist ein schönes Bike das auch funktioniert.Ich wünsche dir viel Spass damit, den hatte ich auch irgendwann mal.Aber nach soviel Ärger und der Zeit ohne Bike deswegen habe so meine Meinung darüber. Achte auf deine Dämpfer  Schleifspuren am Kolben und den Rahmen im Bereichder Sattelstützen (Schweißnähte). Und pflege die Federelemente mit Brunox Gabel Deo. So und jetzt habe Spass damit.
Ach so , wenn es mal knacken sollte beim Fahren dann sind die Lagerpunkte vom Hinterbau verdreckt, das passiert öfters. Auseinander nehmen, reinigen, in Fett setzen und wieder zusammen bauen.


----------



## Front-impuls (14. März 2007)

Hey ihr Corratec Fahrer,warum gehen bei euch immer  die Rahmen kaputt, mein, model,Corratec Airtech Worldcup Bj 05.Hält und ich Quäl mein bike,ok mal schaltprobleme, dann wird die Kette oder Kassette getauscht, und es geht weiter.Das bike ist eifach geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Folki (19. März 2007)

Klingt ja alles beängstigend hier!

Ich selbst fahre ein AT Glacier von 2005 (gekauft Mai 2006). Rahmenbruch hatte ich Gott-sei-Dank keinen, aber der Dämpfer is hin! An der rechten Seite ist er dermaßen massiv abgenutzt ( Riefen so groß wie der Grand Canyon), dass es mich schon wundert dass er es noch tut. Sei es drum - da wird natürlich ein neuer fällig, bin aber nicht gewillt selbst in die Tasche zu greifen. 
Und selbst wenn hätte ich keine Lust nach weiteren 6 Monaten nochmal nen neuen Dämpfer zu kaufen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem "Phänomen"?

Ergänzung: *Wie* tauscht man eigentlich den Dämpfer? Ein normaler passt ja durch diese Geometrieverstellung nicht rein, es muss wohl einer sein der ebendieses Gewinde hat, oder?


----------



## baltes21 (19. März 2007)

Gut das ich mir damals kein cooratec gekauft hab.


----------



## Bergbüffel (20. März 2007)

Folki schrieb:


> ...
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem "Phänomen"?
> 
> Ergänzung: *Wie* tauscht man eigentlich den Dämpfer? Ein normaler passt ja durch diese Geometrieverstellung nicht rein, es muss wohl einer sein der ebendieses Gewinde hat, oder?


Der Verschleiß am Dämpferkolben scheint normal zu sein.
Eine Reparatur gibt es als "Service" bei der Fa. Toxoholics, auf den Webseiten gibt es weitere Infos. Die tauschen auch nur den defekten Kolben aus und machen den Rest wieder frisch, geht schnell, ist preisgünstig und sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Firefighter-MTK (30. März 2007)

Folki schrieb:


> Klingt ja alles beängstigend hier!
> 
> Ich selbst fahre ein AT Glacier von 2005 (gekauft Mai 2006). Rahmenbruch hatte ich Gott-sei-Dank keinen, aber der Dämpfer is hin! An der rechten Seite ist er dermaßen massiv abgenutzt ( Riefen so groß wie der Grand Canyon), dass es mich schon wundert dass er es noch tut. Sei es drum - da wird natürlich ein neuer fällig, bin aber nicht gewillt selbst in die Tasche zu greifen.
> Und selbst wenn hätte ich keine Lust nach weiteren 6 Monaten nochmal nen neuen Dämpfer zu kaufen.
> ...



Hallo das problem habe ich bei allen Modellen gehabt und habe es auch Corratec bewiesen woran das liegt. Spannungen bei der Montage und der Dämpfer liegt nich mehr in der optimalen Flucht zur Schwinge. Schau deir meine Bilder an! Der beste hatte nach 100 km die ersten riefen. Selbst das XR hatte diese ProblemE


----------



## Firefighter-MTK (30. März 2007)

Folki schrieb:


> Klingt ja alles beängstigend hier!
> 
> Ich selbst fahre ein AT Glacier von 2005 (gekauft Mai 2006). Rahmenbruch hatte ich Gott-sei-Dank keinen, aber der Dämpfer is hin! An der rechten Seite ist er dermaßen massiv abgenutzt ( Riefen so groß wie der Grand Canyon), dass es mich schon wundert dass er es noch tut. Sei es drum - da wird natürlich ein neuer fällig, bin aber nicht gewillt selbst in die Tasche zu greifen.
> Und selbst wenn hätte ich keine Lust nach weiteren 6 Monaten nochmal nen neuen Dämpfer zu kaufen.
> ...



Übrigens mußte ich für den letzten Dämpfer mit 100 hinlegen das keine Ersatzteile lieferbar waren,trotz garantie. Super gell. Kein Corratec mehr !


----------



## Firefighter-MTK (30. März 2007)

Bergbüffel schrieb:


> Der Verschleiß am Dämpferkolben scheint normal zu sein.
> Eine Reparatur gibt es als "Service" bei der Fa. Toxoholics, auf den Webseiten gibt es weitere Infos. Die tauschen auch nur den defekten Kolben aus und machen den Rest wieder frisch, geht schnell, ist preisgünstig und sehr zu empfehlen.



Wo lebst du denn, die haben keine Ersatzteile für diese Modelle. Ich mußte 100  berappen für einen Garantiefall. Und das nennst du normal, diese Abnutzung ist nicht normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gams- (6. April 2007)

Mich würde jetzt doch mal interessieren, wieviele der Airtech-Rahmen mit einer Schiefen Schwinge bzw. mit nicht fluchtenden Schwinge-Dämpfer-Aufnahmen unterwegs sind. Tritt das überall auf? oder ist das nur ein Problem der corratec Eingelenker? Besonders hier schient mit der sehr kurze Weg den der Dämpfer zwichen Hinterbau und 'vorderer' Dämpferaufnahme (Eigenlich die in der Mitte vom Dämpfer) ein Auslöser für der erhöhten Verschleiß zu sein.
Reicht es den Versatz (wie bei firefighter), falls noch möglich, mit verschieden dicken Dämpferbuchsen auszugleichen? (Vorausgesetzt, dass sich dieser den gesamten Dämpferkolben-Weg nicht ändert natürlich) 

Ach ja: Mein Specialized hatte auch schon den 3. Ersatzdämpfer...
z.Zt. fahre ich Hardtail... bzw. garnicht wegen Verletzung......


----------



## monosde (24. April 2007)

Jetzt macht mir mal keine Angst, ich habe erst vor kurzem einen Air-Tech Glacier 06 Rahmen gekauft und bin jetzt wirklich am überlegen ob ich ihn nicht gleich weiterverkaufen soll (ca. 360 km, Rechnung aus 2006 habe war auch dabei). Meint ihr wirklich es ist so dramatisch mit dem Rahmen? Wieviel tausend wurden verkauft? Ich kann mich noch an meine Rotwild-Rahmen erinnern, da sind mir auch 2 Stück gebrochen, bzw. die Rohre sind einfach aufgeplatzt. Aber nochmal eine andere Frage, ursprünglich ist ja eine 100er Gabel drin, kann ich auch eine 80er Gabel reinbauen oder verändert das die Geometrie total? (Falls ich den Rahmen behalte)


----------



## gams- (24. April 2007)

Ach Panik würde ich keine aufkommen lassen. Behalt den Rahmen wenn er Dir passt! Regelmäßig nachschauen ob was fehlt - aber das sollte man bei jedem Bike tun.
- Da sieht man mal dass es auch andere Hersteller gibt bei denen Rahmen kaputtgehen, welch Wunder! - Und Garantie hattest Du da auch, oder.
Aber wieso willst Du eine 80er Gabel in einen Rahmen mit ca 100mm Federweg einbauen? Naja Geometrie kannst Du ja etwas über die Dämpferverstellung (rein- oder rausschrauben) anpassen, nur liegt dann der Schwerpunkt und das Tretlager tiefer... Warum nicht 100mm vorme mit Lockout?


----------



## monosde (24. April 2007)

Ich habe hier noch ein SID herumliegen und hätte die halt verbaut, bin aber mittlerweile am überlegen ob ich doch eine neue kaufe... welche würdest du empfehlen? (Preise bis ca. 300 Euro)


----------



## gams- (24. April 2007)

eine Black oder R7 von Manitou? Rockshox Reba oder Dart? Fox ist zu teuer find ich...


----------



## waxa (24. April 2007)

Ich hatte auch das Problem mit der Riefenbildung am Dämpfer. Allerdings "erst" nach 5000 km. Ich würde nicht unbedingt die Schuld auf einen versetzten Hinterbau schieben (in einigen Fällen vielleicht, ja) als vielmehr der Tatsache das der Dämpfer dem direktem Beschuss des Hinterreifens mit Schlamm und Dreck ausgesetzt ist. Ich würde jedem empfehlen eine Art kleinen Schmutzlappen unten an die Sattelstützenaufnahme zu befestigen. Ich fahre jetzt schon ein paar Hundert Km so und muss sagen der Dämpfer bleibt Augenscheinlich viel sauberer und es hängt immer eine ganze Menge Dreck in dem Stück Neopren (der sonst auf der Kolbenstange landet).
Herkömmliche Neoprenklettmanschetten (?) passen allerdings aufgrund der Trunion Aufnahme nicht.


----------



## Picantus Luther (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo liebe Forer,
schon das man sich hier so rege austauscht. Gibt´s auch irgendwelche Ergebinisse oder ist dieses ein reiner Mitteilungsraum für Radfahrer?
Ich frage, weil ich´s ja nicht weiß.

Was ich brauche ist: Erfahrungsberichte mit Garantie oder Kulanzfällen bei Corratec. Fallbeispiele, Musterprozesse usw. benutzen ja die Rechtsanwälte gerne, um ihren Fall zu gewinnen.

Mein Corractec XR- XForce hat´s gerade an der Dämfperaufnahme beidseitig geschrottet. Optisch klar ersichtliche Risse in den Schweißnähten.
Was sagt der Händler morgen wohl und was Corratec?
Der gleiche Rahmen im Garantietausch würde wahrscheinlich auch wieder reissen oder? Wie seit ihr nun vorgegangen?
Helf mir mit Erfahrungsberichten.

Der Jo


----------



## monosde (1. Mai 2007)

also was man hier immer liest scheint Corratec recht kulant zu sein bei Rahmenbrüchen solange das Bike noch in der Garantie ist


----------



## Picantus Luther (1. Mai 2007)

Na das ist doch mal was positives.
Danke für die prompte NAchricht.


----------



## Picantus Luther (1. Mai 2007)

Mercy für die promte Antwort. Weiter so. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (4. Mai 2007)

Aktueller Hinweis für Interessierte:
Corratec X-Force Rahmen 2004 (Orange) wird in der Garantiezeit durch einen neuen Rahmen (2005/2006) getauscht. Die Schweißnähte für die Dämpferaufbahmen sind nun an der gegenüber liegenden Stelle. Ergebnis: warscheinlich keine neuen Risse an der Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## monosde (4. Mai 2007)

Gut zu wissen, doch ich hoffe das mein Bike hält... Momentan macht es noch keine Probleme, das liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass bisher lediglich die Kurbel verbaut ist...


----------



## flashbak (8. Mai 2007)

Firefighter-MTK schrieb:


> Übrigens mußte ich für den letzten Dämpfer mit 100 hinlegen das keine Ersatzteile lieferbar waren,trotz garantie. Super gell. Kein Corratec mehr !


Wieso bezahlst Du, wenn das noch innerhalb der Garantiezeit und es nicht Dein Verschulden war?

Mein X-Fusion-Dämpfer von meinem Airtech (2004) hat es jetzt ein zweites Mal gerissen. Wieder ist die Zugstufe defekt. Vor einem Jahr wurde der Dämpfer bei Toxoholics anstandslos repariert. 
Jetzt schicke ich den Dämpfer über meinen Händler direkt zu Corratec. Mal sehen was da bei rum kommt. Im übrigen werde ich mich hüten, irgendetwas zu bezahlen, da ich noch Garantie habe (Rad 2005 gekauft) und der Defekt nachweislich nicht bei mir liegt.
Nebenbei ist nicht mehr Toxoholics sondern Koehn offizieller Support für X-Fusion in Deutschland.

Zu den Rahmenbrüchen: Ich überprüfe regelmäßig die Schweißnähte der besagten Stellen und konnte bisher nichts feststellen - was ja nicht unbedingt was heißen muss. Allerdings wiege ich auch nicht so viel (68kg) und fahre eher gemäßigt. Obwohl man bei meinem Airtech mit bloßem Auge erkennen kann, dass die beiden Streben der Sattelstütze nicht symmetrisch ausgerichtet sind - das ist jetzt schlecht zu erklären, aber man kann es sehen -, weist der Dämpfer keinerlei Schleifspuren oder Riefen auf. 

Mehr kann ich bisher nicht dazu sagen. Ärgerlich ist es sicherlich, wenn der Rahmen Risse aufweist oder gar bricht. Man sollte sich generell keine Sorgen darüber machen müssen, dass der Rahmen jederzeit brechen und man sich schwer verletzen könnte - dieses Risiko sollte auf ein Minimum reduziert sein. Aber dieser Sport an sich birgt schon genügend Risiken. 

Na ja, wie auch immer ...


----------



## Pfalzgott (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich muss mich Bergbüffel anschließen, bin auch in der 0,1 tonner klasse vertreten und fahre ein Rocklight Glacier von 2002!

Ich fahr mit dem Rad natürlich nicht die harten Wege, sondern eher Straße und befestigte Waldwege.

Das einzige was ich zu bemängel hatte, war das mir während der Fahrt fast die linke Kurbel flöten gegangen wäre (scheiß Vierkant)
Hab jetzt ne 06er XT (octalink) verbaut.

Hab aber vor mir in nächster zeit was robusteres ( Litevillle, Nicolai oder Alutech (Wildsau) ) zuzulegen!

Gruß 
Pfalzgott


----------



## Kloses (19. Oktober 2008)

Will hier mal wieder aktualisieren.
Habs gestern beim reinigen entdeckt 
Freue mich schon auf die Gewährleistungsabwicklung 

EDIT: Noch nicht mal 4000km drauf, ok, wurde nicht immer geschont


----------



## Front-impuls (26. Mai 2009)

Hilfe,. mein Airtech World cup rahmen bj 05 ist gerissen, wie lange geben die Garantie.


----------



## Kloses (27. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit,

Ich hab meinen Rahmen nach 3 Jahren ersetzt bekommen.
Laut Garantievereinbarung gibt es 2 Jahre, bei Vorlage eines lückenlosen Inspektionsbuches 6 Jahre Garantie.
Das Inspektionsbuch gibts bei mir nicht, da ich alles selbst mache.
Frag am besten einfach mal bei deinem Händler nach oder sende eine E-Mail an Corratec.

MfG


----------



## Front-impuls (1. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Antwort, habe den Rahmen bei meinem Händler abgegeben, und hat bei Corratec angerufen, ich kriege einen neuen Rahmen geschickt, bin mal gespannt ob ich denn selben, oder ein neueres Model kriege,


----------



## RockOdil (1. Juni 2009)

Ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber ich kann jedem dem seine Gesundheit lieb ist nur von diesem Rad abraten.
Ich hatte ein Corratec Rocklight Tokun von 2001, war andauernd nur in der Werkstatt bis dann nach so ca 1200km die Kurbel abriss (zzyzx)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/323172
und nach ein paar hundert Kilometern mehr schließlich der Rahmen gebrochen war.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/323151
Der Rahmen wurde zwar ausgetauscht, aber an dem Rad stimmt jetzt von der Geometrie her nix mehr und die Dämpferbefestigung löst sich auch andauernd, was dann knackt. Und ich warte darauf bis der Rahmen einfach nur vom Rumstehen bricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (2. Juni 2009)

ich hatte in meiner auswahl ein haibike und ein corratec ...
und hatte mich eigentlich schon für das corratec entschieden, aber wo ich das hier alles lese wird meine wahl wohl doch auf das haibike fallen


----------



## Front-impuls (4. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich kein neuen Rahmen gekriegt hätte , hätte ich ein Cannondale gekauft, und hätte Corratec Angeschrieben, was die sich denken,


----------



## han-sch (4. Juni 2009)

naja jetzt wo ich das so alles lese werd ich mir ein HaiBike Q FS SL kaufen ^^


----------



## Robby78 (5. Juli 2009)

Sodele, heute ist mir nun auch "endlich" der Rahmen meines 2004er Airtech WC sauber durchgebrochen: Unterrohr-Tretlager. Zum Glück ist es bei dem materiellem Schaden geblieben. Nun kann ich nur auf die Kulanz/Garantie vom Hersteller des 2005 gekauften Rades hoffen.


----------



## Robby78 (3. August 2009)

Auf den Tag genau 4 Wochen später habe ich heute mein Rad von Corratec wieder zurück erhalten. Es wurde der gebrochene Rahmen(2004er) gegen einen 2008er ausgetauscht, die beschädigte Kurbelgarnitur sowie das abgebrochene Ventil am Dämpfer ersetzt. Ein solcher Service ist in der heutigen Zeit ja leider die Ausnahme, vor allem, wenn es auf reiner Kulanz beruht. Da der 2008er Rahmer ja einige konstuktive Änderungen gegenüber dem 2004er hat, sollte er ja eigentlich nun halten.


----------



## funkymexx (7. August 2009)

ich hatte mir 2002 ein Tokun zugelegt und bereits im April 2003 ist das Oberrrohr gebrochen, Corratec tauschte es damals auf ein AT1 aus (nur den Rahmen und Dämpfer da andere Bauform).
2005 bekam die Schweissnaht am Steuerror einen Riss und wurde auf ein Mutant ausgetauscht.
Vorgestern hatte sich das Mutant verabschiedet - Rahmen gebrochen, Dämpferventil abgeschlagen und div. kleinere Schäden vom Rahmenbruch.
Corratec holt den Rahmen beim Händler ab und wird sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen.

Schönen Mist bauen die da in Oberbayern !
Bin schon gespannt auf Rahmen Nr. 4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crx (30. August 2009)

Salve Leute

Habe mir nun auch den gesamten Tread durchgelesen.
Und muß sagen mir is nu doch etwas FLAU im magenberreich

Wollte mir eigendlich das Corratec Air Tech Glacier09 zulegen.Muß aber dabeisagen das ich nur Straße und Radwege Fahren werde.Kein Gelände keine Sprünge!!!!

Da es sich in den meisten fällen hier um Schweißnaht-risse handelt(so sehe ich es)die wohl auftreten können wenn man sein Bike hart belastet(und das evt. in berreichen wofür das Bike nicht Conzepiert worden ist).
Denke ich mal das wenn man das Corratec Air Tech Glacier.......hmmmmmmmmmm
wie sag ich´s jez am besten;Schnulli-Fährt...... doch schon ein wenig halten sollte oder?
Es sei denn es ist ein generreller Entwicklungsfehler durch Corratec selbst

Sehe ich das richtig oder liege ich da total falsch.Für ein Feedback wäre ich sehr Dankbar.

mfg.


----------



## Robby78 (30. August 2009)

Ich denke, jeder gebrochene Rahmen wird eingehend untersucht und die erkannten Fehler werden bei den Nachfolgemodellen entsprechend zu Verbesserungen führen, denn konstruktiven Änderungen sind ja nicht von Ungefähr. Somit kann man hoffen, das jeder Schaden dieser Art nicht für umsonst war, sondern auch Grundlage für künftige Verbesserungen bietet. Das es insbesondere im Leichtbau immer einen Kompromiss zwischen Gewicht und Stabilität/Festigkeit gibt, liegt ja auf der Hand. Man muss auch mal die Stückzahlen verkaufter Rahmen und den Anteil der Ausfälle durch Bruch ins Verhältniss setzen. Außerdem ist in vielen Fällen auch nicht die Art und Umfang der Belastung bekannt. Das größte Problem ist dabei, wenn sich Personen dabei ernsthaft verletzen.
Da ich trotz Rahmenbruch mit dem Service des Herstellers sehr zufrieden war, nicht zuletzt, da es auf Kulanz hinauslief, sehe ich keinen Grund, den Hersteller zu wechseln.


----------



## funkymexx (30. August 2009)

Mein Rahmen wurde vom Mutant auf ein Worlcup 2008 ausgetauscht - ohne Probleme innerhalb von 10 Tagen. Wäre die Entwicklung / Produktion von Corratec genauso fix wie die Serviceabteilung dann respekt.

Mein Vertrauen in Corratec ist endgültig dahin ich vertraue mal jetzt Trek und Wheeler. Wünsche Euch alles Gute mit euren AirTech Dingern aus Raubling.


----------



## aibeekey (30. August 2009)

ich weiß jetzt spontan nicht das exakte jahr, aber die airtech serie wurde zuletzt eh überarbeitet. glaub bis 2006 oder 07 waren es reine eingelenker, jetzt sind es abgestützte eingelenker, bzw sogar viergelenker (bin zu faul nachzusehen ob die teile jetzt ein horstlink haben)

von dem her sollten die rahmen ja neu konstruiert worden sein.


----------



## crx (4. September 2009)

Salve

Okay.....Denke das meine Entscheidung dann wohl gefallen ist

Werde mir das Corratec Air Tech Glacier 08 wohl Kaufen.Und hoffemal das ich kein Montagsradl bekomme

THX fürs antworten.


----------



## marton1 (2. November 2009)

Hallo!
Derzeit kann ich ein Corratec Glacier aus dem Jahr 2006 kaufen in sehr gutem Zustand, daher weiß ich, ob die gemeldete Risse Rahmen Corratec Glacier und das Modell aus 2006.?
Oder ist es nur für ältere Modelle?

Danke!


----------



## crx (2. November 2009)

;-)


@marton1 du hast ne pn


----------



## Kloses (13. Juli 2010)

So, nach noch nicht mal 2 Jahren melde ich mich wieder.
Nach gerade mal 2500km ist der neue Rahmen an der Hinterbauschwinge gebrochen.
Habe das ganze festgestellt, nach dem ich mir mein Vorderad zu Schrott gefahren habe. Werde Versuchen günstige Ersatzteile (Schwinge und Vorderrad) zu bekommen und das Bike als Tourenfully für meine Freundin bereitzustellen.
Ich werde mir ein neues Bike zulegen, aber diesmal kein Corratec mehr.

Bilder: 1 und 2 = alter Rahmen  //  3 und 4 = "neuer Rahmen"

In diesem Sinne.....


----------



## crx (13. Juli 2010)

Corratec=Corradreck

Habe ein Halbes Jahr gebraucht um zu merken das Corratec noch nicht einmal den Namen Wert ist!!!!
F***k of RAUBLINGEN--------------Jeder der ein Corrateck kauft wünschn ich einen Fröhlichen Unfalltod......XD


Laßt es einfach!!!!!!!!!!



_PS.
Ich bin kein BIKEPARK oder ahnliches anstrenges fürs BIKE Gefahren.



MEHR möcht ich dazu nicht sagen!!!!!

_


----------



## funkymexx (14. Juli 2010)

ja ja bei Corra.dreck , nur so ist es richtig, wird immer überarbeitet und immer wieder brechen die Rahmen an der selben Stelle.

Wenn ihr in der Nähe von Raubling seid, dann werft doch einfach dem Hr. Irlbacher die Mühle vor das Firmengebäude. 

Nie wieder diesen Hersteller !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzgott (17. Juli 2010)

crx schrieb:


> Corratec=Corradreck
> 
> Habe ein Halbes Jahr gebraucht um zu merken das Corratec noch nicht einmal den Namen Wert ist!!!!
> F***k of RAUBLINGEN--------------Jeder der ein Corrateck kauft wünschn ich einen Fröhlichen Unfalltod......XD
> ...



Was genau ist dir den passiert? Hast Du ein Foto vom Schaden?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (7. August 2010)

Ich komme gerade vom (leichten) AlpenX zurück und habe feststellen müssen, dass mein AirTech Glacier Mod. 08, das erst 2.500 km auf dem Buckel hat, einen Riss im Rahmen aufweist! 

Das Oberrohr ist direkt vor dem Steuerrohr auf der Unterseite auf ca. 2/3 des Rohumfanges gerissen. Ich hab das erst zuhause bemerkt, da ich auf dem Oberrohr eine kleine Riegeltasche befestigt hatte. An den 200g Riegelgewicht kanns wohl nicht gelegen haben. 

Morgen werde ich bei Corratec mal reklamieren und bin auf die Reaktion gespannt. Das Bike ist 26 Monate alt und damit 2 Monate aus der Garantie (Corratec gibt auf Fully Rahmen ja nur 2 Jahre).


----------



## Kloses (7. August 2010)

Bei mir wurde der Rahmen nach 3 Jahren anstandlos gegen ein aktuellen Rahmen getauscht und ein weiteres mal nach 20 Monaten noch einmal innerhalb einer Woche, deswegen würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Aber der neue Rahmen denke ich, wird wieder brechen. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Schau dich am besten nach nem neuen Bike um, die Zeit ist gut, die aktuellen Modelle laufen langsam aus und sind oft schon vergünstigt zu bekommen.


----------



## Robby78 (8. August 2010)

Siehe Beitrag #91 : Mir wurde letztes Jahr auch der nach 4 Jahren zerbrochene Rahmen und die dabei beschädigten Teile auf Kulanz ersetzt.


----------



## Folki (9. August 2010)

funkymexx schrieb:


> ja ja bei Corra.dreck , nur so ist es richtig, wird immer überarbeitet und immer wieder brechen die Rahmen an der selben Stelle.
> 
> Wenn ihr in der Nähe von Raubling seid, dann werft doch einfach dem Hr. Irlbacher die Mühle vor das Firmengebäude.
> 
> Nie wieder diesen Hersteller !



Dito!

Bei mir war es bisher "erst" ein Rahmenbruch. Der Rahmen wurde zwar gegen ein aktuelles Modell ersetzt, aber erst nach 3 Monaten in denen ich nix von denen hörte und nicht auf Anschreiben reagiert wurde.

Hinzuzufügen sei aber, dass im Grunde genommen mindestens jährlich ein Dämpfer ersetzt bzw. grundinstandgesetzt werden muss. Diese weisen ständig Riefen im Kolben auf und der Ersatz gestaltet sich nicht ganz einfach, da die Aufnahme ja ne Corratec-Sonderanfertigung ist.

Ich bin jedenfalls total entnervt


----------



## Robby78 (9. August 2010)

Wenn der Rahmen derart verwunden ist, dass der Dämpfer kaum einbaubar ist und seitlich erheblichen Versatz zum Rahmen hat, so hätte dies doch beanstandet werden können. Die Dämpfer sind keine Corratec-Sonderbauformen, sondern diese "Trunion-Mount" genannte Bauform wurde auch von anderen Herstellern(u.a. Cannondale) für einige wenige Modelle eingesetzt.
Wie an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben, ist nach einem Rahmenbruch oft nicht die Vorgeschichte bekannt. Es gibt sicher Rahmenbrüche als Folge von Überlastung und falscher Nutzung des Rades: Bei einem 3-Zentner Fahrer wird kein Leichtbau-CC-Rahmen extreme Behandlungen mit Sprüngen und all diesen "Kunststücken" länger verkraften können, ohne zu brechen.
Das dient nur der Illustration und soll hier keinen persönlich ansprechen oder etwas unterstellen!


----------



## Otterauge (20. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt lese ich das hier und bin geschockt.... das ist heute bei meinem Galcier passiert...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490062


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (21. Oktober 2010)

Nach exakt 10 Wochen habe ich gerade mein Airtech Glacier abgeholt, der Rahmen wurde auf Garantie ausgetauscht und statt eines 2008er Rahmens habe ich jetzt einen nigelnagelneuen 2011er Rahmen.
Ich hab mich schon riesig gefreut, bis ich mir den Rahmen zuhause etwas genauer angeschaut habe:




Kann natürlich sein, dass dieser Riss nur im Lack ist, aber besonders vertrauenserweckend schaut's halt nicht aus. Ich verstehe Corratec hier nicht, dass man sich gerade bei einem Garantieaustausch aufgrund Rahmenrisses den neuen Rahmen nicht genauer anschaut.

Der alte Rahmen sah mit Rahmenriss so aus:





Bin mal gespannt, was die jetzt wieder zur neuen Reklamation sagen.


----------



## Pfalzgott (21. Oktober 2010)

schafkopfkoenig schrieb:


> Nach exakt 10 Wochen habe ich gerade mein Airtech Glacier abgeholt, der Rahmen wurde auf Garantie ausgetauscht und statt eines 2008er Rahmens habe ich jetzt einen nigelnagelneuen 2011er Rahmen.
> Ich hab mich schon riesig gefreut, bis ich mir den Rahmen zuhause etwas genauer angeschaut habe:
> 
> 
> ...



Ob Du da vielleicht nen schon reklamierten 2010er Rahmen bekommen hast?
Das wäre aber dann echt der Oberhammer!!!!!!
Ich möcht nicht wissen wie da bei Corratec gearbeitet wird, aber da gehört sicher mal Ordnung reingebracht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist Hart, man wenn man das sieht kann man kaum noch beruhigt den Berg runter fahren

Da gibt man das Motorradfahren vor Jahren auf... der Familie wegen... widmet sich einen neuen Hobby und dann so was.

Zuerst kaufte ich ein Fuji Sl Pro welches ein Entenarsch hat und der Reifen an der strebe schleift... dann Umtausch und denke mir nach der Probefahrt mit dem Galcier das ist es und jetzt das


----------



## gtbiker (21. Oktober 2010)

schafkopfkoenig schrieb:


> Kann natürlich sein, dass dieser Riss nur im Lack ist, aber besonders vertrauenserweckend schaut's halt nicht aus.


Der Riss ist def. im Material! ->austauschen!


----------



## Otterauge (21. Oktober 2010)

Definitiv... da ist nicht nur der Lack gerissen... echt Übel..


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (21. Oktober 2010)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Ob Du da vielleicht nen schon reklamierten 2010er Rahmen bekommen hast?
> Das wäre aber dann echt der Oberhammer!!!!!!
> Ich möcht nicht wissen wie da bei Corratec gearbeitet wird, aber da gehört sicher mal Ordnung reingebracht!


 
Ne, ist definitiv ein nagelneuer 2011er Rahmen.


----------



## Otterauge (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube ich Bestell mir zeitgleich ein anderen Rahmen..


----------



## dkc-live (21. Oktober 2010)

it`s not a crack. it's a feauture 


schon übel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkymexx (21. Oktober 2010)

schafkopfkoenig schrieb:


> Ne, ist definitiv ein nagelneuer 2011er Rahmen.




lass es sein, verhau dein Corratec auf Ebay und kaufe dir ein sicheres Bike , ich bin wieder bei Wheeler und Trek gelandet.


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (21. Oktober 2010)

funkymexx schrieb:


> lass es sein, verhau dein Corratec auf Ebay und kaufe dir ein sicheres Bike , ich bin wieder bei Wheeler und Trek gelandet.


 
genau das hab ich vor, im Frühjahr sollte das Corratec einen guten Preis erzielen. Jetzt bekomm ich erstmal den neuen Airtech Rahmen nochmals getauscht.

Das neue Bike steht schon im Keller, ein feines schweizer Trail-Messer: BMC Trailfox 03

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7668277&postcount=377


----------



## Pfalzgott (21. Oktober 2010)

schafkopfkoenig schrieb:


> Ne, ist definitiv ein nagelneuer 2011er Rahmen.



Da siehste mal was die für ne Qualitätskontralle haben, warscheinlich garkeine!!!

Dein BMC gefällt mir, das de den Lenker wechseln willst, würd ich dir auch vorschlagen!
Was haste gelöhnt dafür?
Gruß
Pfalzgott


----------



## Otterauge (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich war gerade mal bei den Dealern hier in der Nähe... habe mir Treck u. Co. angeguckt. 

Naja was soll ich sagen... so unterschiedlich zum Corratec sind die ja auch nicht gerade... da das Gewicht der Rahmen ähnlich ist kann nur das Schweißverfahren besser sein und die Geometrie. 

Das Vertrauen habe ich aber jetzt ein wenig verloren... alle sind Verdammt dazu so leicht wie möglich zu bauen.

Vielleicht wär ein* Nox FR 6.5 Rahmen *was oder ein anderer DH rahmen mit dem ich auch auf den Berg komme....


----------



## Pfalzgott (21. Oktober 2010)

Also Ich bin jetzt auf Cube umgestiegen, ist zwar nur ein Crossbike, aber sehr stabil. Und das bei meinem Gewicht!

Bin sehr zufrieden, 
ich weiß von Cublern das es Stereo und es AMS viel aushalten!

Kannst ja mal schauen auf www.cube.eu


----------



## Otterauge (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe ich höre morgen was und dann warte ich mal ab bis ich es wieder habe... Mein Weihnachtsgeld ist eigentlich für was anderes verplant... mal sehen. Erstmal muß ich wieder vertrauen finden und gucke dann was ich mache....


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (22. Oktober 2010)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Da siehste mal was die für ne Qualitätskontralle haben, warscheinlich garkeine!!!
> 
> Dein BMC gefällt mir, das de den Lenker wechseln willst, würd ich dir auch vorschlagen!
> Was haste gelöhnt dafür?
> ...


 
Hab den Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer zum Dumpingpreis von 350,- Euro in Ebay ersteigert (neu!), der Händler verkauft die immer noch, allerdings mittlerweile nur noch zum Festpreis, aber 499,- sind immer noch sehr günstig. Das Ganze dann mit ein paar Komponenten verfeinert und ich hab einen prima Custom Aufbau zum Sonderpreis. Hier die Komponenten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7605271&postcount=337


----------



## Otterauge (22. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Tip, der Rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut....

Hast du noch die Lagerbezeichnung vom Hinterbau?


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (22. Oktober 2010)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, der Rahmen gefällt mir sehr gut....
> 
> Hast du noch die Lagerbezeichnung vom Hinterbau?


 
Wenn Du die Nadellager für den Dämpfer meinst: 
RWC Shock Eye Needle Bearing Kit NBKRWC22 von enduroforkseals.com
Hab sie allerdings noch nicht eingebaut, ich fahr erstmal mit den Originallagern.
Oder meinst Du die Lager von der Hinterbauschwinge? Da weiß ich leider nichts drüber


----------



## Pfalzgott (22. Oktober 2010)

schafkopfkoenig schrieb:


> Hab den Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer zum Dumpingpreis von 350,- Euro in Ebay ersteigert (neu!), der Händler verkauft die immer noch, allerdings mittlerweile nur noch zum Festpreis, aber 499,- sind immer noch sehr günstig. Das Ganze dann mit ein paar Komponenten verfeinert und ich hab einen prima Custom Aufbau zum Sonderpreis. Hier die Komponenten:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7605271&postcount=337



Cool, da werd ich doch glatt mal bei Ebay nachschauen, bin auch einer aus der o,1tonner klasse. Ich wünsch dir auf jedenfall viel Spaß mit dem Bike!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (22. Oktober 2010)

In L ist leider nichts zu bekommen, vieleicht ist dann das 02 von 2009 noch was für mich... guck mich mal um...


----------



## funkymexx (22. Oktober 2010)

ich habe auch schöne Bilder : 
Corratec Tokun Rahmenbruch 2003
Corratec AirTech One Riss einer Schweissnaht, ohne Bild 2005
Corratec Mutant Rahmenbruch 2009


----------



## Pfalzgott (22. Oktober 2010)

funkymexx schrieb:


> ich habe auch schöne Bilder :
> Corratec Tokun Rahmenbruch 2003
> Corratec AirTech One Riss einer Schweissnaht, ohne Bild 2005
> Corratec Mutant Rahmenbruch 2009



Die Bilder kenn Ich schon, die waren hier schonmal in nem anderen thread zu sehen.


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (12. November 2010)

So, ich hab nun gestern mein zum zweiten Mal ausgetauschtes AirTech abgeholt. Aus Kulanz hat man mir bei Corratec nun statt eines Glacier-Rahmens den höherwertigen Mutant-Rahmen gegeben, ausserdem erhielt ich ein Corratec Trikot als Entschädigung für den Ärger. Die Leute von Corratec und Bikemax München waren richtig bemüht und superfreundlich. Der zweite Austausch ging recht flott, und mit dem Mutant-Rahmen sieht das Bike richtig gut aus.


----------



## Folki (28. April 2011)

Nicht dass jemand denkt das Thema hätte sich erledigt: Letzte Woche Rahmenbruch an der Schwinge rechts:

Rückblick:
Mai 2006: Airtec gekauft
Mai 2008: Rahmen gebrochen
nachdem Corratec sich zunächst 3 Monate nahezu tot gestellt hat wurde der Rahmen gegen einen Worldcup getauscht​April 2011: Worldcup-Rahmen gebrochen,
Mail an Corratec UND IKO-Sports (20.04.2010):Bisher stillschweigen - keine Rückmeldung​
PS: Kein Bikepark, keine Sprünge, kein Übergewicht!


----------



## Front-impuls (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Corratec; Fahrer mein airtech world cap wurde, ohne probleme getauscht. hatte 04 Modell, und hatte 09 modell erhalten, Respekt.


----------



## Folki (16. Mai 2011)

Der Fairneß halber der Nachtrag:

Rahmen wird ersetzt!


Nachtrag am 12:07:
Rahmen wurde sehr großzügig ersetzt (Gabel passte nicht in den neuen Rahmen -> neue Gabel gabs dazu, Dämpfer passte auch nicht -> neuer Dämpfer war auch dabei!)

Leider wurde eine Woche später das Bike geklaut


----------



## nachwuchsbiker (20. August 2011)

hallo folki,

habe mal eine frage zu deiner gebrochenen schwinge:

habe auch diesen rahmen und habe jetzt rechts einen kleinen riß an der schwinge gesehen, an der stelle ist der dämpfer geschraubt.... wo war dein riß??? und hast du ohne probleme den rahmen bekommen?

danke!!



Folki schrieb:


> Der Fairneß halber der Nachtrag:
> 
> Rahmen wird ersetzt!
> 
> ...


----------



## Folki (22. August 2011)

Hi Nachwuchs! (Lass ich mal so stehen)

Ich hatte bereits 2 Rahmenbrüche: 1x scheinbar an der Stelle die di beschrieben hast, 1x direkt an der Schwinge, rechts, auf Höhe des Kettenblattes.

Man kann gegen Corratec sagen was man will, aber der Rahmentausch war beide Male langwierig, letztlich aber problemlos. Beim ersten Mal hat es 3 Monate gedauert - schlimm war dabei vor allem das absolute Stillschweigen seitens Corratec. Keine Zwischennachricht -. das Bike war weg und ich wusste nichtmal ob es angekommen war.
Erst nach fast 3 Monaten dann die Mail: ...... ihr Bike wurde versendet.
Wäre das besser gehandhabt worden hätte ich echt ein Loblied auf C. gesungen - so aber blieb nur Ärger!
Beim 2 Mal kannte ich dies Vorgehen ja bereits und war deshalb ungleich entspannter.

Leider wurde mein Bike 1 Wohce nach Wiederinbetriebnahme geklaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nachwuchsbiker (22. August 2011)

ach, ich bin kein freund mehr von corratec.... habe schon 2 brüche hinter mir und jetzt sehe ich diesen riß... hoffe es ist nur ein lackschaden, glaube es aber nicht. als ich diesen rahmen bekommen habe, hat mir mein händler mitgeteilt, jetzt gibt es keinen mehr.... mal schauen, werden demnächst corratec kontaktieren und mal schauen was rauskommt. hast du deinen rahmen selber eingeschickt oder der händler???


----------



## Robby78 (17. Juli 2012)

Ich habe im April mit Entsetzen feststellen müssen, dass an der Kettenstrebe in Höhe der Kettenblätter ein offenbar schon länger bestehender Riss ist. Leider könnte der Service von Corratec dieses Teil nicht mehr einzeln beschaffen, so dass man mir zum zweiten Mal (s. Beiträge 90 und 91 in diesem Thema) den Rahmen tauschen würde.
Seit letzter Woche habe ich nun einen 2012er Rahmen, wo auch Schaltung v+h, Bremse h und Dämpfer mit getauscht worden, da diese vom 2004er bzw. 2008er nicht mehr passten. Alles in allem ist das ein Top-Service, vor allem wenn es reine Garantie bzw. Kulanz, also eine freiwillge Sache des Herstellers ist. Ok, man muss auch den Preis sehen.
Mir wäre dennoch ein Rahmen lieber, wo man nicht ständig Angst haben muss, dass wieder was einreißt oder bricht.


----------



## Kloses (18. Juli 2012)

> Ok, man muss auch den Preis sehen.


Preis?



> Mir wäre dennoch ein Rahmen lieber, wo man nicht ständig Angst haben muss, dass wieder was einreißt oder bricht.


Eventuell verkaufen und sich ein neues/anderes Bike zulegen... Neuer Rahmen mit teils neuen Komponenten... besser als jetzt wirst du es kaum los werden.

Ich hatte mir damals auch gleich ein Bike bei einem anderen Hersteller bestellt. Mein altes Corratec (3. Rahmen) fungiert jetzt als Wintersch....e


----------



## funkymexx (18. Juli 2012)

Robby78 schrieb:


> I
> Mir wäre dennoch ein Rahmen lieber, wo man nicht ständig Angst haben muss, dass wieder was einreißt oder bricht.



Verhau das Ding über Ebay, Corratec wird immer wieder den Rahmen tauschen und du bekommst das Gefühl nicht los, der Rahmen könnte wieder brechen.


----------



## Robby78 (18. Juli 2012)

Kloses schrieb:


> Preis?


Das war so gemeint, dass man bei den hohen Kaufpreisen auch irgendwo mehr Service erwarten kann als es bei RÃ¤dern der 500â¬-Klasse Ã¼blich ist, auch wenn es natÃ¼rlich auÃerhalb der gesetzl. GewÃ¤hrleistung alles freiwillige Leistungen der Hersteller sind.

Sicher habt ihr recht, dass jetzt wohl der beste Zeitpunkt fÃ¼r den Verkauf sei, da es praktisch neuwertig ist.
Allerdings besteht auch die Gefahr, bei ebay das Teil weit unter Wert verramsachen zu mÃ¼ssen und dann umso mehr fÃ¼r ein neues drauflegen zu mÃ¼ssen.
Von jetzt auf gleich ein neues Rad kaufen/bestellen ist ja auch keine Sache, die man mal so nebenbei erledigt, vor allem, wenn sowas nicht schon lÃ¤nger geplant war.


----------



## Front-impuls (18. Juli 2012)

Front-impuls schrieb:


> Hallo Corratec; Fahrer mein airtech world cap wurde, ohne probleme getauscht. hatte 04 Modell, und hatte 09 modell erhalten, Respekt.



Nächster bruch 2011, trotz abgelaufener Garantie, gab es ohne Probleme neuen Rahmen von 2012.  Habe das ganze Fahrrad hingeschickt, und die haben umgebaut. es kam ein neuer Dämpfer und ein neuer Bremssattel drauf. und würde wieder ein Corratec kaufen. eventuell mal ein 29".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickkeats (13. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich musste vor ca. 5 Wochen mit Erschrecken einen Riss am Oberrohr kurz vor der Schweissnaht zum Steuerrohr feststellen. Ich habe (hatte) ein AirTech Mutant 2004. Gekauft im Frühjahr 2007 als Neurad vom Händler aus der "Bucht".

1. Tag 
- Anruf bei Corratec Service (Frage nach Rechnung)
- Anruf beim Händler (im tiefen Bayern, weit weg von Berlin), da meine Rechnung leider verschollen war

2. Tag Dienstag
- Rechnung wurde vom Händler an Corratec geschickt, also alles bestens

3. Tag
- Rad zu Corratec geschickt

Nach ca. 2 weiteren (sehr freundlichen!) Telefonaten und ca. 4 wochen später kam dann das Reparatur/Austausch-Rad. Neuer Rahmen 2012 + Scheibenbremsen (hatte vorher V-Brakes) + neuer Dämpfer + neue Laufräder + Rest der alten Teile am Rad verbaut.

FAZIT:
Natürlich ist es ärgerlich und bisweilen auch gefährlich einen Rahmenbruch zu erleiden. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass man das bei anderen Herstellern völlig ausschliessen kann. Vielleicht gab es auch bei dem AT 02-07 statische Probleme oder auch Fehler bei der Produktion des Rahmens.
Ich kann für meinen Fall aber behaupten, dass der Service und die Kommunikation erstklassig waren bzw. sind!!!

Ich hoffe diese Zeilen werden ähnlichen Leidensgenossen wieder mut geben und dazu anleiten den Corratec-Service in freundlicher Weise zu kontaktieren und seinen Fall zu schildern. Wie immer gilt: "So wie es in den Wald hineinruft, so hallt es hinaus!"

Grüsse


----------



## Fullyfrischling (26. September 2012)

hallo leutz, 
Bin in dem Forum sehr neu, und sorry falls das Thema schon erwähnt wurde.
Habe mit gebraucht über "3,2,1 - meins" einen Corratec Rahmen gekauft um ihn mir selber aufzubauen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher welches Baujahr das sein soll. Der Verkäufer wusste es auch nicht, habe mir jetzt weil nicht vorhanden einen neuen Dämpfer mit Trunion Aufnahme (Brücke ,Bügel oder wie sich das schimpft) nachbestellt, jetzt habe ich gelesen das die Rahmen schnell brechen sollen, optisch kann ich außer geringer Gebrauchsspuren keine Risse erkennen.
Meine Frage: Kann man eigentlich die Risse wirklich sehen oder sind die zu fein um sie zu erkennen?
Sollte ich lieber von dem Rahmen Abstand nehmen ?
Habe nicht vor damit Downhill oder extrem Freeride zu Fahren eher in Brandenburger Land Cross Country. 
Würde gerne eure Erfahrenen Meinungen hören. Lade auch fotos des Rahmens hoch.


----------



## Kloses (26. September 2012)

Hallo Fullyfrischling,

mit diesem Rahmen was aufbauen lohnt nicht!
Wie hoch hast du dir dein Budget gesetzt?


----------



## Fullyfrischling (26. September 2012)

für den Rahmen würde ich nicht mehr als 300 Euro ausgeben wollen, je nach Marke und Qualität. Kannst du mir den eine Rahmen Marke empfehlen ?


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (26. September 2012)

versuchs mal mit so was, da kannst Du bei dem von Dir beabsichtigten Einsatzzweck nicht viel falsch machen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fully-Rahmen...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f1c1bb7bc

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fully-Rahmen...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f1b6cf825

http://www.ebay.de/itm/HAI-Scream-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3ccae5f972

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Droessiger-H...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1e722b2d00

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Focus-Super-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c2b7c0164

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ghost-AMR-75...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a235efd6a


Kannst Dich ja auch noch an diesen bereits beendeten Auktionen orientieren:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/300776738938...u0g=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190726873687...u0g=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

http://www.ebay.de/itm/130767303951...u0g=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180969584865...u0g=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251152261020...u0g=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (26. September 2012)

Den Corratec Rahmen würde ich jedenfalls so schnell wie möglich wieder losschlagen. 

Nicht nur dass es öfter mal Probleme mit gerissenen / gebrochenen Rahmen gibt, sondern auch weil der Rahmen als solcher nicht besonders gut ist. Die Dinger neigen sehr stark zum Wippen, da macht gerade im Cross Country das Fahren mit offenem Dämpfer nicht so viel Spaß. 
Als Touren Bike würde es sich eher eigenen: Bergauf 1.000 hm mit geschlossenem Dämpfer hochtreten, bergab dann offen und geschmeidig laufen lassen 

Risse im Rahmen kannst Du im übrigen normalerweise sehr deutlich sehen.


----------



## Fullyfrischling (26. September 2012)

vielen Dank für die Antwort und den vielen Beispielen, werde deinen Rat wohl nachkommen, hatte bereits schon im Fahrradladen nachgefragt der wollte mir allerdings gleich ein Bike verkaufen und das hat mich verunsichert.


----------



## Robby78 (29. September 2012)

Mit dem schon etwas älteren Rahmen wirst du auch nicht glücklich, weil du zum einen nicht weist, wie der Vorgänger damit umging und zu anderen auch viele aktuelle Komponenten nur mit viel Aufwand anzupassen sind. Mit einem intakten Komplettrad bist du wesentlich besser dran.


----------



## Barbarossa67 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo ihr " Geschädigten " 

Ich habe zu diesem Thema mal folgende Frage :

Ward ihr alle Erstbesitzer des Rades als der Rahmen aufgab und ihr bei Corratec reklamiert habt ?
Oder hat schon mal jemand als Zweit- gar Drittbesitzer einen Rahmen reklamiert ?

Hintergrund: Ich habe ein Airtech One, schätze Bj. 2003, kann im Net kein passendes Bild finden welches Aufschluss übers genaue Baujahr gibt. Gebraucht gekauft vor einiger Zeit im I-Net, da wusste ich aber noch nix über diese Problem 

Zur Zeit scheint der Rahmen i.O. zu sein, könnte man vielleicht mittels Rissprüfspray überprüfen ! ?

Nutze das Bike aber nur zum lockeren umher Radeln im hiesigen Flachland - bin also kein Sportbiker !!

Danke für eure Antworte !

Viele Grüße
Thomas

PS: Ich vermute mal das ohne Rechnung wohl garnichts geht bei IKO im Fall des Falles ?


----------



## Front-impuls (10. Oktober 2013)

Vermute mal das gilt nur für erst besitzer, 
hatte auch schon einen rahmenbruch sind recht kulant bei Corratec, nur deshalb habe ich schon  3 mtb gekauft. 1x Alivio für den Anfang. ca 1 jahr später Air tech worldcup. Fully. und das Superbow worldcup.  absolut zufrieden, werde aber das Fully Verkaufen. da ich zuviel Fahrräder zuhause habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickkeats (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte einen Bruch an meinem 2004er AT Mutant. Da ich Erstbesitzer war, gabs nen neuen Rahmen + diverser neuer Komponenten.
Nachdem Garantiebedingungen brauchst Du die Rechnung und musst Erstbesitzer sein.



Front-impuls schrieb:


> Vermute mal das gilt nur für erst besitzer,
> hatte auch schon einen rahmenbruch sind recht kulant bei Corratec, nur deshalb habe ich schon  3 mtb gekauft. 1x Alivio für den Anfang. ca 1 jahr später Air tech worldcup. Fully. und das Superbow worldcup.  absolut zufrieden, werde aber das Fully Verkaufen. da ich zuviel Fahrräder zuhause habe.


----------



## Barbarossa67 (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo und vielen Dank euch Beiden für die Infos !

Hatte ich mir schon gedacht das es für "nIcht"-Erstbesitzer und dann noch ohne Rechnung wohl nix wird :-((

Aber abwarten, bislang habe ich keinen Riss o.ä. gefunden und für das was ich mit dem Radl anstelle sollte es hakten

Ansonsten fährt es sich echt gut - wenn man bedenkt das die Federelemente aus einer Generation von vor fast 10 Jahren stammt !!!
Mein 2011er Univega Sl-5, mit RockShox Rebal RL & Dt-Swiss M210 lief nicht wirklich geschmeidiger durch die hiesige Feldmark !

Gut, wenn es rauher wäre hätte man den Unterschied sicher gemerkt - aber für meine Zweck, alles schön !!

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Barbarossa67 (15. Oktober 2013)

Haha, ich nix deutsch 

Da die verf....te Editierfunktion nicht editiert halt so :


....... wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten und sich eine     Buchstabensuppe daraus kochen


----------



## brancodeneve (30. April 2015)

Hallo,

hätte da gerne ein Problem weniger. Hab mir ein Gebrauchtes Corratec Airtech Mutant gekauft. Muß schon älter sein schätze so 10 Jahre. Sah beim Kauf alles aus wie geleckt, keine Spur von irgendwelchen Rissen. Mit Schwalbe Marathon XR also eher Urban ausgelegt. Genauso bin ich damit auch Gefahren. Leider nicht besonders weit und dann, knack Rahmenbruch.

Das will ich mir natürlich so nicht gefallen lassen. Kann aber die verdammte Rahmennummer nicht finden.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo Corratec die versteckt hat.


http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=9bcb47-1430415145.jpg



DiV kal


----------



## mikefize (30. April 2015)

Was willst du dir da "nicht gefallen lassen"? Du bist Zweitbesitzer und das Rad war 10 Jahre alt. Was erwartest du?


----------



## saturno (30. April 2015)

wer ein gebrauchtes mutant erwirbt, muss mit einem rahmenbruch bestraft und nicht mit garantie belohnt werden................


----------



## brancodeneve (30. April 2015)

ach seit ihr alle schlau. vielen dank auch


----------



## mikefize (30. April 2015)

Ich verstehs dass du dich ärgerst, aber du hast nunmal keinerlei Ansprüche auf nichts und an niemanden.


----------



## Enginejunk (1. Mai 2015)

richtig. bei vielen firmen musst du dich auch noch online registrieren wenn du es neu gekauft hast (da steht dann der händler mit drin, dein name und adresse etc., erst DANN gibts garantie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dutschmann (24. August 2015)

Schade, das Airzone 100 meiner Frau hat nun auch einen Schwingenbruch erlitten. Kein Problem, wird im Rahmen der Kulanz abgewickelt......so denken wir......können das leider noch nicht beurteilen/bestätigen.

Mängel / Schaden wurde am 09.07.2015 angezeigt. Nun zieht es sich bis heute hin. Ein neues Fully ist nicht aufzutreiben in Größe XS da es nur noch 27.5 gibt????? Lt Aussage Corratec. Nun entschieden wir uns für ein Carbon Revolution Rahmen. Leider muß dieser Rahmen angeblich, auf dem Versandweg, schon Wochen im LKW von UPS liegen. Er muss wohl noch reifen, oder noch Junge bekommen . Keine Ahnung was da so lange dauert. Immerhin ist heute der 24.08.2015.


Da lobe ich mir die Reuber Bande...........heute bereue ich es zutiefst nach einer Garantieleistung Fa. Reuber hier nicht lobenswert zu erwähnen.Da ich dachte, die von Ihnen erbrachte Leistung wäre normal in einem Garatiefall. Was war passiert?
Nach einem Rahmenbruch an meinem Stevens ES Fluent wurde Fa.Reuber kontaktiert. Mir wurde schnellste Abwicklung zugesichert. Ich bekam einen ein Jahr jüngeren Rahmen und komplett mit Versand und Umbau dauerte das insgesamt 3 ( in Worten drei ) Tage.
Respekt. Das nenne Ich Service am Kunden.


Ich finde es einfach nur noch traurig, was da von Seiten Corratec passiert bzw. nicht passiert.

Für mich leider nie wieder ein Corratec.

gruß Jörg


----------

